# Inlay Banding Tips



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Inlay Banding Tips*

I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:










The easiest way to install banding on a mitered frame like this is to do it on the individual pieces before the frame is glued up. Once I had the four sides roughly cut to size, but before mitering the ends, I cut the channels in each piece to accept the inlay. You can either do this on the router table, or, as I did in this case, on the table saw. Your method will most likely be determined by the width of banding you are inlaying. Since this one is only about 1 and 1/2 the width of a saw kerf, I thought the TS would be easiest.

The main thing to remember at this point is to set the fence for the first cut, and then cut a groove on all four pieces before moving the fence a smidgeon to widen the channel to the proper measurement. Then recut all four pieces and you're ready to glue the banding in.

(*Note*: Most instructions I've seen tell you to cut your groove a bit shallower than the thickness of the banding so that it will sit a little proud of the surface. Then you can sand the banding down flush. I have found that it is very easy to sand all the way through the banding when doing this, so I prefer to cut the channel deep enough so that the banding is just slightly recessed, then come back and sand the entire surface down until everything is flush. This is somewhat more time-consuming, but you are a lot less likely to make a big mistake.)

A very thin bead of glue will suffice to hold the banding in place. Once it has dried, you can proceed to cut the miters. If you followed the instructions about cutting the groove in all four pieces before moving the fence, you should find that your banding meets up perfectly at the corners.

If you are a real perfectionist, you can miter the sides *before* installing the banding. That way, you could take the time to line up the banding so that the pattern match will be identical on all four corners. Personally, I'm just not that picky (which is why I'll never be a real master woodworker).

Another note: If you want to install an inlay band in a rectangular pattern on a non-mitered surface as I did in the photo below, the best way I've found is to use the router table with stop blocks, then a sharp chisel to square the corners.










Now in case you are wondering about the plain bands of maple and walnut around the chess board, those are not inlays at all, but actually a frame-inside-a-frame. I first glued up the three thin strips into a single piece, then miterd the corners and glued them to the board before moving on to the main walnut frame.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Charlie!

I have never tried this- mainly because I had no idea even how to start. You have given me the courage and knowledge to give it a try.

Lew


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie!!!!!!!


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thank you! and happy new year by the way. I will have to give this a try some day. Did you make the bands or buy them made?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Actually, this is from a stash of really old stuff I picked up on eBay. I wrote about it here.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Charles
Thanks for the post. Don't cut yourself short, you really are a MASTER woodworker.
Regards
DAN


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks from me too! You make it sound doable.


----------



## Roger (Feb 20, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Charlie,
Excellent job. 
Roger


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Great advice Charlie. Did you make the two tone banding? I'd like to try that technique. Actually the pool in the background looks very tempting when it minus 10 or 20 c these days.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie. This was a nice primer on doing inlays. Like Lew, I have never tried this and been somewhat intimidated by the process but this definately looks doable to me.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions Charlie. A great job. Of course having all 4 corners match on banding means you need to design the space where the bands will appear so that they are an exact multiple of the pattern.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


If I can do it, it ain't rocket science, folks. 

Karson, that's why I said "line up the banding so that the pattern match will be identical on all four corners." You can have all four corners look the same, but still not have the pattern be continuous as it rounds the corners. You are absolutely correct that the dimensions of the piece and placement of the banding would have to be planned in advance to make that happen.

Bruce, if you mean the wider bands, those are just strips that go all the way through…. not banding.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Looks nice, Charlie.


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Nice writeup Charlie. One thing I've found that works well for bandings that have a pattern is to cut the corners so they are identical and continuous around the bend. You're actually cutting 2 pieces for each side, concentrating on the corners. Then at the midpoint of the inlay, cut the ends to get a symetrical piece on each end. This sometimes means you get a longer run of one color in the center, even skipping one of the pattern blocks, or a shorter pattern block in the center. But I think it's less noticable at the center than breaking it up at the corners. Course, if you happen to get lucky enough that your pattern length works out to an even break with your channel length you can skip alll that.
The other thing I couldn't do without are thse cheap plastic glue syringes for getting glue into the channel.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Doug, that is a great tip…. I never thought of that, but the eyes are drawn to the corners. A little cheating in the middle of a long run would never be noticed.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


another thanks to you and doug S.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Charlie, I liked your presentation of laying inlay. Although I have never done, it has given me some hopes that I can try it one day when I am better equiped.
Sharad


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Nice Charlie Keep Up the Good Work


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie, you give us all hope that we too can become woodworkers someday,lol.


----------



## Jon3 (Feb 28, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Charlie,

Great notes! I would also note that when making your own banding, which is not quite as difficult as you think once you get the technique down, that you can make it as thick as you want =)

WRT tablesaw/router, I vastly prefer the router, but thats my personal pref. If people want to use a TS, they should definitely look at a FTG blade (the forrest WW2 with FTG is superb), or a very flat dado stack, unless they've got a fancy euro saw with scoring knives =)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Jon, I'd agree with you about using the router. The only reason I used my saw on this project is because I didn't have a small enough router bit with a 1/2" shank, and I didn't feel like changing the collet on my table-mounted router.

I've read a couple of how-to's on making banding. Simple patterns eem pretty starightforward, but I don't know if I'd want to tackle some of the fancier stuff.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


NIce job Charlie , Your skill level is really advancing right now.
I got a handfull of banding at a trade show in the fall and have yet to run it on anything.
I may have to bookmark this one to get me going.
Thanks for the posting.

Bob


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


great job on this post charlie ! id agree with bob , it seems since ive been on here youve taken huge steps with every single project . that banding purchase has done great things for you . keep up the great work !

ps i dont pay as much attention to the corners i usually watch the center ! lol


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks, guys. I do have to say that the purchase of a full size table saw (as opposed to the old $89 Ryobi wonder) has made accuracy a WHOLE lot easier.


----------



## jdubo (Jun 29, 2009)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Niiiice, and thanks for the tips. I'm in the planning stage of making a canopy and base for my son's fish tank, and I was thinking that some banding might spice it up a bit. I've never done, and these tips will help. I'll keep you posted on the project when it gets underway (hopefully soon!)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Hey Charles thanks for the tips very valuable information


----------



## tightrope (Mar 4, 2010)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Mr Charles 1958:
For me to impose my suggestion is really inpolite?I could never imagine a Gentleman with an excuse for the dynamic display of Inlay.Irish Gems,and my Wife have devoted 3 1/2 years to becoming sole rights as a sole Importer of the most beautiful Exotic Glass Bath,and Kitchen Tiles any one displays.
To day was a very integeral part of our Business odds of becoming a success.The Inlays you used your choice too share with this forum is a privalidge.In our first Glass Tiles arrival for Display ,we have persued the oppertunity of a special Single Importing Source of Exotic,and Domestic Woods.The foot chest you displayed is a identical match for the Inlay attempt we will arrive at.The Glass Tile we have choosen is a Tigers Eye.The O.D.,and I.D. will be Inlayed with a very nice combination of Band Wood Inlay.
For any of our sister,and brothers of the LUMBER JOCKS feel free to inquire about our Imports.We know our 3 1/2 years of labor has delivered.The first Mural of our Countries Bald Eagle Inlaid into our Kitchen Table with our family of 4's initials at every ones seat.Never hesitate to inquire about a oppertunity for the use of our Glass Tiles.To close our last shipment consisted of 7 of the most beautiful Mother of Pearl Tiles in the retail market.
Mr Charles 1958:Allow my wife,and my self too wholesale a selection of this Product we Import,and incorperate this material into your next project with the combination of your Band Wood Inlay.Your talents are under estimated by your self,but it is a Blessing from God to have you with the Art to know a simple,single Band of Inlay is enough.Thank you for sharing with your admirers.

Kind Regards
Tightrope a.k.a. Cleaner L Farmer
[email protected]


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

CharlieM1958 said:


> *Inlay Banding Tips*
> 
> I just thought I'd share a few things I've learned about installing inlay banding. Everything I'm going to say will be pretty elementary to most, but might be helpful to some who haven't tackled this technique yet. Here is a closeup of one of the corners of my recently posted chess table project:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------

